# Supplemental : Tesla 10Kw Open Source Charger Controller



## DrJeff (Apr 24, 2015)

Here is a supplemental thread for the "Tesla 10kW Open Source Charge Controller" thread, since the prior one is (as yet) inaccessible.


----------



## DrJeff (Apr 24, 2015)

I've been using the software written by Damien, Colin Kidder, and mostly Tom Debree. I took a copy of the software so that I could configure it to work with the control scheme in the TesLorean (i.e. all stop/start charging commands come over CAN).

My setup
- EVSE (240v 40A)
- Battery currently at ~365v
- Attempting to charge to 400v
- Singlephase
- currReq (current request) limited to 10A

I've tested with the modified version and the version from Tom's github, but I'm getting the same set of symptoms when attempting to charge...

1) DC total Cur:0.09 and stays at a very low value?
2) AC current reports as 0 for modules 0 and 1, and 0.53 for module 2
3) The charger appears (clicking relays and lights) to start, but after 2-3 seconds the modules click off, the EVSE relays click, and then the modules switch on again. If feels like the modules are resetting after a few seconds but it is hard to tell.

A couple of questions...
EN ? - Is this 'Enabled' (as in the module is enabled?)
Flt ? - Is this a Fault flag?
Stat ? - Status, any idea as to the meaning ?

Thanks
Jeff

PS. Attachment "July 8th 338pm Stock.txt" is the serial debug log from the software from Tom Debrees' github. The other attachment "July 8th 250pm noAuto.txt" is a run with the software I modified (autoenable is switched off in this run).


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Did you start it with auto start?

Can you try running it in 'X1' which is Can Master mode. Please send me a full serial log from the start.

Is there any version of software where it does work?


----------



## DrJeff (Apr 24, 2015)

Tomdb said:


> Did you start it with auto start?
> 
> Can you try running it in 'X1' which is Can Master mode. Please send me a full serial log from the start.
> 
> Is there any version of software where it does work?


Hi Tom,

I had been testing it with autostart enabled, but for the logs uploaded yesterday (July 8th) it was not enabled. With autostart enabled, it enabled the modules as expected when the plug was clicked in. Otherwise all the symptoms and run reports were the same (resetting after 5-7 seconds, FLT flag 1).

I did a run in CAN Master mode (both with the EEPROM parameter, and also entered X1). Same symptoms as before.

I looked back over old logs where I was testing 110v, type 1, singlephase. To look at them now, they were also reporting FLT 1 when charger was ON.

In the ZIP file is a capture of the lastest software from your GitHub and also a log from my modified version of it.

Also...

There's a good chance I exposed the charger to an "Un-pre-charged" connection to the battery. My software controlling the Chevy Spark A123 battery pack probably wasn't enabling the pre-charger circuit correctly before. Hopefully I didn't kill anything


----------



## blf0005 (Mar 30, 2018)

I am in the process of wiring up my two chargers now and I am in need of some guidance on the proper way to wire them. What I am unsure of is how to connect the AC power in to the modules. 

I am in the US so power will be single phase which means the modules will all parallel, but does this mean I simply split the AC power from the 1772 port into 3 separate hot and grounds and feed power into each module, or do I only connect power to module 1? Seems to me that the only way to get sufficient current carrying capacity is to put power to all 3 module inputs but I am unsure.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

single phase is a live and neutral to all the modules. so 1 into 6 for all if you have dual chargers


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Dr Jeff : Please check newest code on github.

Did some tweaking purely on the single phase side. 

If you run the code please capture the canbus to check what is being broadcast.

https://github.com/tomdebree/Tesla-Charger/tree/master/Gen2TeslaCharger


----------



## DrJeff (Apr 24, 2015)

Tomdb said:


> Dr Jeff : Please check newest code on github.
> 
> Did some tweaking purely on the single phase side.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom,

I downloaded the new code and updated the settings for my setup (see file in the ZIP for settings...). I also captured the internal CAN traffic with SavvyCAN, and I captured the Serial port output messages. I started and stopped the charging with the 's' command.

Something interesting happens about 2.5 seconds into the charge ('s' command) where the 'AC cur', but then it drops after another few seconds.

The charger did the same 'reset after 5-7 seconds' several times (maybe 3 times) during the test.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Can you please test it pretending it is a 'three phase' and set it like that. 
then command the current limit to 4 or 5 amps to test.

I want to diagnose what is going wrong that way.


----------



## DrJeff (Apr 24, 2015)

Tomdb said:


> Can you please test it pretending it is a 'three phase' and set it like that.
> then command the current limit to 4 or 5 amps to test.
> 
> I want to diagnose what is going wrong that way.


I ran the test with the setting at Threephase. After I ran the test and shut everything down I remembered I left currReq at 15000 (10A). Hopefully that won't mess it up too much.

I also thought about changing it to Type 2 (to correspond with the ThreePhase), but I was concerned about how different the Type 2 settings are in the code (EVSE current detection) so I left it as Type 1.

Thanks for taking a look
Jeff


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Please use the setup guide to send the serial commands before your next step.

Please check the connections, including the grounds.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Is this forum dead now? Seems all my Tesla related stuff is gone.


----------



## DrJeff (Apr 24, 2015)

jackbauer said:


> Is this forum dead now? Seems all my Tesla related stuff is gone.


Hi Damien,

Serious forum issues when they (the company providing the service) transitioned to a new platform. Hopefully the pages have just become 'un-linked' and can be reconstituted soon. From my postings, everything in about the last year is inaccessible.

Jeff


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

DrJeff said:


> everything in about the last year is inaccessible.
> 
> Jeff



Interesting. Thanks Jeff


----------



## e^2 (Jul 22, 2017)

I went digging through some older stuff as well to no avail. They must be clearing server space. Bummer, I was trying to get info about the Tesla BMS for my build


----------



## blf0005 (Mar 30, 2018)

They are migrating the site to Google Cloud and that is the root cause of all the issues at the moment.


----------



## blf0005 (Mar 30, 2018)

I've got a question about the inputs and outputs of the charger. I know A3 is the enable input, but I'm wondering if A10 is a user configurable input? and the same question for A1, A2, and A6. Are those user configurable outputs? 

And if so, are they 12v in/out?

Thanks, 

Blakely


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

updated code, turns out I broke it a bit. but now all resolved again.

https://github.com/tomdebree/Tesla-Charger


----------

